# Grass



## colbybednar (Jul 26, 2014)

Do chickens eat grass my grandad says they do . Is this true my dad says if u let them out of there cage they will not lay the amount of eggs there supost to do. Anybody agree


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

yes they eat grass, in fact.. its the main stay of many of my chickens diets. In fact, I have noticed better eggs when the grass is greenest.. as far as taste goes.
now.. if you let your chickens free range will you get less eggs.... simply put NO. if the hens are laying they are laying. The real question is will you find, therefor keep less eggs. That is all depending on where your ladies prefer to lay. some of my hens will lay in my neighbors yard, but most lay in the nest box. if they currently lay in the nest box they should continue to do so even if you let them out.
and by cage.. please define


----------



## colbybednar (Jul 26, 2014)

I call it a cage but its really a big coop and run


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just to make sure you don't do this, do not pull grass or mow it and feed it to your chickens. Very often people who do this end up with birds with impacted crops. The fibrous texture of the grass can not be processed but when they are out foraging the pick off small pieces which is not a threat to them.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

my chickens free range everyday and i get plenty of eggs.


----------

